

Making a Compiler with Python and Assembler - captaincrunch
http://spiceycurry.blogspot.com/2010/05/simple-compilable-programming-language.html
My first official blog, so don't be too cruel!
======
captaincrunch
Be gentle, this is my first blog! :O

~~~
zandorg
Am I right thinking those 3 echos are compiled into 3 assembly 'printf'
statements?

Anyway, nice work!

~~~
captaincrunch
Yea, I basically am calling a sys_write and outputting what is in the
registers to stdout...

Would be really cool to expand on it, and make a really tight php like
language that runs off of apache via fastcgi or something... if I only had
more time, haha.

~~~
captaincrunch
Anyone know where I could find more kernel instructions / calls?

